# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  España elabora el mapa genómico más completo de los océanos

## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=652024
Diario Córdoba, Viernes 15 de Julio de 2011.

El buque Hespérides culmina en 7 meses la mayor misión española de investigación marina.La Expedición Malaspina descubre una prematura disminución de oxígeno en las aguas ecuatoriales.

15/07/2011 LUIS MAURI 

Más de 30.000 millas después de que el 14 de diciembre zarpara de Cádiz, el buque oceanográfico de la Armada Hespérides arribó ayer a Cartagena. En siete meses, ha circunnavegado el planeta cruzando tres veces el Atlántico, una el Indico (con EL PERIODICO a bordo) y otra el Pacífico, en la mayor misión de investigación marina de la historia de España. La Expedición Malaspina bautizada en honor del navegante que recorrió en el siglo XVIII las posesiones españolas de ultramar y en vez de gloria halló la prisión ha reunido el material para hacer el mapa genómico de los océanos más completo hasta el momento.

La información recogida por los 400 investigadores que han tomado parte en la expedición será fundamental para conocer al detalle el impacto del cambio global en la biodiversidad marina y preservar la función del océano como sumidero de CO2. También contribuirá en la búsqueda de nuevas fuentes de energía, medicamentos revolucionarios y recursos alimentarios.

LA CARRERA DEL ORO AZUL En la carrera en pos del oro azul, cuyo pionero y aventajado corredor es el estadounidense John Craig Venter, uno de los padres del genoma humano, compañías españolas de los sectores energético (Repsol, Iberdrola) y farmacéutico ya están embarcadas en la producción de biocombustibles con fitoplancton, y de fármacos y descontaminantes a partir del código genético de bacterias, virus y otros organismos marinos.

El jefe científico de la Expedición Malaspina, Carlos Duarte, profesor del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), destacó ayer en Cartagena la importancia de la colección de virus, bacterias, microalgas y zooplancton reunida por los expedicionarios. La excepcionalidad del catálogo no solo radica en su amplitud y globalidad (las muestras han sido extraídas de tres océanos), sino sobre todo, enfatizó, en el hecho de que esos organismos han sido recogidos desde la superficie hasta más de 4.000 metros de profundidad. Los abismos oceánicos son aún unos grandes desconocidos para la ciencia. La mayoría de los estudios disponibles se refieren a las capas superficiales, a no más de 200 metros de profundidad.

Los expedicionarios de Malaspina han recogido unas 120.000 muestras de aire, agua y plancton, un 70% más que las 70.000 previstas al comienzo de la singladura. El análisis de ese material requerirá dos o tres años, o más. Una serie completa de muestras ha sido ultracongelada a -80ºC y depositada en una cápsula del tiempo. Esta permanecerá cerrada hasta dentro de 30 años. Entonces, científicos que hoy son párvulos podrán estudiarlas a la luz de los conocimientos y las tecnologías del momento.

Pero no habrá que esperar para todo. Los científicos de Malaspina ya han extraído algunas conclusiones de la expedición. Una de ellas, indicó Duarte, es la disminución de oxígeno en las aguas ecuatoriales, con el consiguiente perjuicio para todos los organismos marinos que respiran. "Esto es algo que estaba pronosticado para el futuro, pero hemos comprobado que ya está sucediendo ahora", dijo el jefe de la misión.

RADIACION UV Otro dato reportado: debido a la disminución de la capa de ozono, la radiación ultravioleta penetra en los mares a mucha más profundidad de lo que se creía. Llega hasta casi 70 metros, lo que dificulta la producción de fitoplancton, las microalgas que secuestran al CO2 en los abismos oceánicos.

Y otro dato más, este esperanzador: el Hespérides ha hallado algas unicelulares "vivas y viables" a 4.000 metros, donde se pensaba que eso era imposible. A juicio de Duarte, esto significa que viajan desde su hábitat natural en las zonas iluminadas de la superficie hasta las oscuras profundidades con mucha más rapidez de lo que se suponía. Y de ahí se deduce que la bomba biológica del océano (su función de sumidero de dióxido de carbono) es asimismo bastante más rápida y efectiva de lo que la ciencia había imaginado hasta el momento.

----------

